# firmware problem with usb wireless adapter

## giulianoz

Hi,

 I searched the forum bout I've found only similar problems regarding the module installation but not the firmware. I have an atmel usb adapter (at76c506 chipset). I emerged wireless-tools, the firmware and the kernel drivers, recompiled the kernel (with the support for the adapter built-in).

when I plug the adapter in I get the following:

```

Nov 21 19:52:47 [kernel] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Nov 21 19:52:48 [kernel] /var/tmp/portage/at76c503a-0.12_beta23-r2/work/at76c503a-0.12.beta23.orig/at76_usbdfu.c: USB Device Firmware Upgrade (DFU) handler v0.12beta23-fw_dwl loading

Nov 21 19:52:48 [kernel] /var/tmp/portage/at76c503a-0.12_beta23-r2/work/at76c503a-0.12.beta23.orig/at76c503-fw_skel.c: Atmel at76c503 (RFMD) Wireless LAN Driver v0.12beta23-fw_dwl loading

Nov 21 19:52:58 [kernel] /var/tmp/portage/at76c503a-0.12_beta23-r2/work/at76c503a-0.12.beta23.orig/at76c503-fw_skel.c: firmware atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin not found.

Nov 21 19:53:14 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 880. Rebasing to 881

Nov 21 19:53:56 [kernel] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

Nov 21 19:53:58 [kernel] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Nov 21 19:54:08 [kernel] /var/tmp/portage/at76c503a-0.12_beta23-r2/work/at76c503a-0.12.beta23.orig/at76c503-fw_skel.c: firmware atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin not found.

Nov 21 19:54:35 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 886. Rebasing to 887

Nov 21 20:12:22 [kernel] firmware_class_init: class_register failed

```

the missing file is in /lib/firmware and in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

I'm using kernel 2.6.11-r3 with wireless support enabled and udev 070.

I added the wireless configuration part to /etc/conf.d/net 

```

iface_eth0=dhcp

iface_eth1="10.0.0.199 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-HD"

gateway="eth0/192.168.193.254"

```

and made a copy of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to net.wlan0

here's the iwconfig output:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

both eth0 and eth1 are working fine. wlan0 (referenced in other posts) device doesn't exist.

any help will be appreciated

thanks

giuliano

----------

## smitty_one_each

Have you got all of the right USB modules built?

```

Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 31368  0

yenta_socket           28012  3

rsrc_nonstatic         12480  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            43152  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_pcm_oss            54912  0

snd_mixer_oss          19808  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3620  0

snd_seq_oss            35584  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7200  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54640  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8524  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           35040  0

snd_ac97_codec         97404  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2144  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                94952  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              26276  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    57892  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

vmmon                 175084  0

prism54                57704  0

firmware_class         10656  2 pcmcia,prism54

visor                  19244  0

usbserial              27968  1 visor

nvidia               3712008  14

agpgart                35912  1 nvidia

ata_piix                9892  0

ahci                   12164  0

sata_qstor              9828  0

sata_vsc                8132  0

sata_uli                7168  0

sata_sis                8032  0

sata_sx4               14308  0

sata_nv                 9444  0

sata_via                8772  0

sata_svw                7652  0

sata_sil                9252  0

sata_promise           11620  0

libata                 51080  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

ohci_hcd               22276  0

uhci_hcd               33936  0

usb_storage            34564  0

ehci_hcd               34504  0

usbcore               124960  7 visor,usbserial,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

I have a Netgear PC Card adapter, but load various USB modules to sync my Treo600 and such.

I note that you're using an older kernel, and a newer udev--possible interaction there.  Can you upgrade the kernel?

----------

## giulianoz

Hi,

 I'll try to update the kernel and udev. Do you have any idea about the "firmware not found" issue ?

thanks

giuliano

----------

